# Démarrage ne voit pas Bootcamp



## Bruno66 (23 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et tous
J'ai un imac 27 i5 sous Lion
J'ai installé windows 7 64 avec bootcamp (pour jouer à Swtor)

Pour démarrer sous windows je ne peux pas passer par préférences / démarrage car la partition bootcamp n'apparait pas.

Je suis obligé d'appuyer sur alt au redémarrage et j'avoue qu'a ce jeu je ne suis pas très doué.

Avez vous une idée d'ou peut provenir le problème ?



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## tonrain (23 Décembre 2011)

La réponse me paraît simple, lors de l'installation de Windows 7, tu n'as pas choisi formater, mais supprimer, en faisant cela, l'assistant d'installation a créé deux partitions dont une réservé au système de 100Mo, et l'autre pour y mettre Windows.

De ce fait, ta partition BootCamp enregistrés par Mac OS X est d0s3 (ou un truc du genre) mais comme l'assistant d'installation a modifié cette partition et la mise en deux car tu as choisi de la supprimer et non de la formater: tu as donc d0s3 réservé au système (partition de 100Mo) et d0s4 (BOOTCAMP !).

La seule solution, serait d'ouvrir Utilitaire de disque, de supprimer ces deux partitions, de réagrandir la partition Mac pour qu'elle reprenne tout le disque dur, puis de recréer une partition BOOTCAMP via l'utilitaire.

Il existe cependant une autre solution, c'est d'utiliser le logiciel BOOTCHAMP. C'est une application qui se met dans la barre des menus, et qui te permettra de redémarrer sous Windows (il la voit lui, j'ai déjà eu ce problème). Mais si tu es comme moi et que tu as un souci dans ta tête et que tu veux que tout soit parfaitement réglé, tu fais ce que j'ai dit plus haut...

(Je cherche toujours un moyen d'indiquer à BOOTCAMP que sa partition n'est pas d0s3 mais d0s4...

Au pasage quand je dis dXsY il faut comprendre que d c'est le numéro du disque dur en l'occurence, 0 c'est celui qui est interne à la machine, et "s", la section (la partition) de ce disque: sur mac 0 c'est l'efi, 1 c'est un espace non formaté, mais réservés, 2 c'est Mac OS X et 3 BootCamp.


----------



## Bruno66 (23 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide

Non je n'ai pas fait supprimé en installant windows, j'ai suivi pas à pas la procédure apple.
J'ai donc cliqué sur format.

Avec utilitaire disques j'ai deux partitions

Celle pour le mac
et la bootcamp  qui fait 200 go comme demandé à l'installation (il proposait 20go je crois)
J'ai comme toi un soucis dans la tête  mais tout refaire et reinstaller windows et Star wars .. ok après les vacances 

Mais il est vrai que au démarrage avec la touche Alt j'ai de mémoire 3 partitions .... arggg tu dois avoir raison alors ..
faut que je vérifie cela ( je suis au boulot sur un pc quand j'écris ces mots)


----------



## M2oSa (25 Décembre 2011)

Si je comprend bien...
Tu ne veux pas appuyer Option 5sec au démarrage pour passer sous Windows?
J'ai BootCamp, je boot sur OS X Lion par défaut.
Quand je veux aller sur Windows, option au démarrage et je sélectionne Windows.
Ca ne pose aucun problème :s


----------



## tonrain (25 Décembre 2011)

Utiliser BootChamp est plus rapide, deux clics, redémarrage automatique.

Surtout que quand je redémarre sur Windows, je fais souvent autre chose, et je rate souvent le moment du Alt.

@Bruno66: ok, mais tu ne pourras pas le voir via Mac OS X si tu as la partition Recovery de Windows. Par contre sous Windows oui: tu ouvres l'invite de commande, puis tu tapes disk part, puis list disk. Si tu vois ta partition BootCamp en en face de 4 ou d'un autre chiffre, c'est que tu as raté ton coup à l'installation.

Mais comme je l'ai dit, BootChamp, reste la solution la plus rapide pour redémarrer sous Windows, puisqu'il est dans la barre des menus en haut à droite et que cela évite d'ouvrir Préférences Systèmes et de cliquer quatre fois  (Flemmard, je suis, flemmard, je reste).


----------



## Bruno66 (5 Janvier 2012)

Hello all

Bon j'ai installé BootChamp et c'est génial !
je ne loupe plus les redémarrages 

Je pense que ça va rester comme ça.

Soit dit en passant ça tourne fort avec Bootcamp, le jeu Swtor tout à fond et c'est très fluide.


----------



## Aaren (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, moi j'ai un autre problème... j'ai mis un cd de windows xp avant la partition de bootcamp au lieux de windows 7 car,il ne le ne le lis pas (peut être a cause de cd graver), dans mon finder il y a la partition bootcamp mais quand j'appui sur alt au démarrage, il n' apparait pas et je n'arrive pas a installer car il écrit error disk machin truc.... quelqu'un peut-il m'aidé svp?


----------



## chafpa (17 Janvier 2012)

kignon a dit:


> Mais comme je l'ai dit, BootChamp, reste la solution la plus rapide pour redémarrer sous Windows, puisqu'il est dans la barre des menus en haut à droite


Aurais-tu un lien vers ce soft ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Arthur75 (29 Avril 2017)

Je fais remonter ce topic ca j'ai le même problème, et apparemment bootchamp ne marche pas du tout sur sierra, une autre solution ? 
En plus j'utilise beaucoup mon mbp avec écran externe, et appuyer sur option ne marche quasiment jamais le mbp fermé apparemment ...


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2017)

Salut *Arthur
*
Il se trouve que je me suis intéressé récemment à la question de déclencher, depuis la session ouverte de *macOS*, un re-démarrage direct sur le Système Windows installé dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* > sans passer par le panneau _Disque de démarrage_ des _Préférences Système _> non plus que par l'écran du *boot_manager* appelé par un re-démarrage avec la touche "_alt_".

De manière à ce que ce re-démarrage direct sur Windows ne vaille que pour "cette fois-ci" (*nextonly*) > sans affecter la préférence de démarrage automatique sur *macOS* inscrite en *NVRAM*. Ainsi > depuis l'environnement Windows > il suffit de demander un redémarrage standard > pour que le Mac reboote sur *macOS*.

J'ai résolu le problème sans recourir à l'application «BOOTCHAMP» (que je ne connaissais pas - n'ayant jamais eu connaissance de ce fil d'archive auparavant).

Si tu es intéressé > précise-moi si le Windows que tu as installé est bien Windows-7.

Par ailleurs > va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Terminal» > dans la fenêtre ouverte saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier pour activer la commande)


en retour > tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des partitions du disque de ton Mac > décrites en format > nom > taille > appareil

Sélectionne ce tableau > *⌘C* pour copier dans le presse-papier > bouton ⌹ dans la barre de menu au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Code* > *⌘V* pour coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est pour ne pas dépenser inutilement d'affichage de page).

=> ces informations me permettront de connaître la distribution des partitions de ton disque.


----------



## Arthur75 (1 Mai 2017)

Salut macomniac, non je suis sur windows 10, et macos sierra dernière version, sur un mbp touch bar 13".
Dans préférence système, la partition bootcamp n'apparait pas du tout, alors que je la vois ds le finder et sur le bureau ...

Et ci dessous le rédultat de "diskutil list " :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            441.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                50.0 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +441.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 5C841CA1-74F0-4471-A259-BE928D2F76F5
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS backupmain              499.8 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS TOSHIBA EXT             500.0 GB   disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2017)

*Arthur*

Je te propose l'éclairage suivant -->

Lorsque > dans le panneau _Disque de démarrage_ des _Préférences Système_ > on sélectionne (supposons) le volume affiché *Macintosh HD* > cette action graphique déclenche une opération logique en coulisses qui est la suivante : une entrée de la mémoire *NVRAM* de la Carte-Mère se trouve éditée - entrée intitulée : *efi-boot-device* = appareil de démarrage automatique de l'*EFI*.

L'*EFI* est le *Firmware* du Mac : micro-logiciel recelé dans une puce de la Carte-Mère et activé par une pression sur le bouton _Power_. Ce logiciel *EFI* visite toujours la *NVRAM* au démarrage > pour y lire les instructions qui y sont inscrites (par exemple les *flags* du *SIP*) > les charger > et opérer en conséquence. Lorsque l'entrée : *efi-boot-device* se trouve définie > dans mon exemple par une adresse au volume *Macintosh HD* => alors l'*EFI* va automatiquement à ce volume du disque > pour exécuter le démarreur (*boot_loader*) de l'OS en question. La particularité de l'entrée *efi-boot-device* est qu'elle est permanente > et donc subsiste à autant de re-démarrages qu'on voudra > aussi longtemps qu'une nouvelle sélection de volume de démarrage n'a pas été opérée dans le panneau _Disque de démarrage_.

Supposons à présent qu'un utilisateur ait une partition *BOOTCAMP* dans laquelle Windows est installé en parallèle de la partition de l'OS *Macintosh HD*. Le souhait de cet utilisateur est de pouvoir s'éviter de re-démarrer avec la touche "_alt_" pour avoir le choix du volume *BOOTCAMP* de Windows > mais de pouvoir re-démarrer directement sur Windows à partir de sa session ouverte dans *macOS* > sans pour autant que l'entrée *efi-boot-device* de la *NVRAM* n'ait été modifiée > mais continue d'instruire un démarrage automatique sur le volume *Macintosh HD*. Ce souhait consiste donc à pouvoir opérer un "_bypass_" purement ponctuel de l'instruction de la *NVRAM* qui ne modifie pas la préférence régulière de boot sur *Macintosh HD*. Ainsi > en re-démarrant normalement à partir de la session de Windows > ce sera *macOS* qui sera automatiquement démarré.

Pour satisfaire ce souhait > les ingénieurs de la  ont défini ce que j'appellerais une "préférence de boot volatile" > qui consiste en la possibilité d'inscrire en *NVRAM* > en parallèle de l'entrée *efi-boot-device* intouchée > une entrée intitulée : *efi-next-only* (démarrage de l'*EFI* exclusivement pour cette fois-ci). Cette entrée possède une double particularité -->


elle possède une "_prééminence_" (_over-riding_) sur l'entrée *efi-boot-device* > de telle sorte que l'*EFI* > s'il existe une entrée *efi-next-only* en parallèle de l'entrée *efi-boot-device* > va uniquement suivre le chemin de l'*efi-next-only* en échappant le chemin de l'*efi-boot-device* ;

elle possède une existence "_volatile_" > en ce sens qu'après avoir chargé l'instruction du chemin mentionné à l'*efi-next-only* > l'*EFI* va effacer cette entrée de la *NVRAM* > de telle sorte que seule demeurera l'instruction  de boot automatique permanente = *efi-boot-device* qui pointe sur le volume *Macintosh HD* de *macOS*.
En résumé : pouvoir rebooter directement sur Windows sans que cela n'affecte le principe de démarrage automatique sur *macOS* > revient littéralement à pouvoir instruire en *NVRAM* une entrée *efi-next-only* pointant sur le volume Windows > instruction qui sera effacée après chargement par l'*EFI* > de manière à ce que subsiste seulement l'instruction régulière *efi-boot-device* pointant sur *Macintosh HD* => ainsi le re-démarrage automatique à partir de Windows se fera uniquement sur *macOS*.

Comme tu peux le voir si tu ne laisses pas la multitude des « arbres » (l'abondance de mes mots) te cacher la « Forêt » (l'idée directrice) --> le procédé est enfantin (et il en va ainsi de toute l'informatique de A à Z qui ne s'écarte jamais sur le fond des trucs dignes des cours de récréation de l'école primaire).

--------------------

Oui mais (demandes-tu) comment fait-on pour activer une telle instruction *efi-next-only* en *NVRAM* ? - c'est là que les ingénieurs de la  se sont montrés déloyaux > en ce sens que cette instruction ne peut pas être opérée en mode graphique (par exemple par une sous-option du panneau _Disque de démarrage_ des _Préférences Système_) > mais uniquement par une commande spécialisée dans le «Terminal» convoquant l'utilitaire *bless* ("bénir") avec des options particulières. Je pense que le logiciel «BOOTCHAMP» s'est voulu un correctif de cette lacune graphique dans *macOS* > en permettant à l'utilisateur d'inscrire en *NVRAM* une instruction de type *efi-next-only *sur Windows sans avoir à passer par le «Terminal».

Oui mais (objectes-tu encore) - le problème c'est que «BOOTCHAMP» ne marche plus dans «Sierra»... Eh oui ! Car ? - car même la commande classique appelant l'utilitaire *bless* avec les options permettant l'inscription d'une entrée *efi-next-only* en *NVRAM* ne fonctionne plus dans «Sierra» (le logiciel «BOOTCHAMP» se bornant à déclencher en coulisses cette commande du «Terminal»).

Pourquoi ? - eh ! c'est à cause du *SIP* (*S*ystem *I*ntegrity *P*rotection) mis en place au démarrage à partir d'«El Capitan». Dans la présentation du *SIP* > ce qui a été mis en lumière > c'est le fait que ce protocole de sécurisation verrouille l'essentiel du Système de l'OS une fois le démarrage effectué. Mais ce qui n'a pas été mis en relief suffisamment > c'est que ce protocole a un effet vicieux sur la *NVRAM* --> en ce sens que des entrées déterminées de la *NVRAM* se trouvent elles aussi verrouillées contre toute action de la part de l'utilisateur (même en droits *root*). Les entrées concernées ici sont aussi bien l'*efi-boot-device* que l'*efi-next-only*. Il est impossible, le *SIP* activé, d'écrire ces entrées à partir du «Terminal» de l'OS (et donc aussi bien il est impossible au logiciel «BOOTCHAMP» d'écrire en *NVRAM* une entrée *efi-next-only*).

Oui mais pourquoi est-il possible d'éditer l'entrée *efi-boot-device* depuis le panneau _Disque de démarrage_ des _Préférences Système_ ? - hé ! c'est là le point retors du *SIP* --> il existe des processus qui gardent le pouvoir d'« _outrepasser_ » (_override_) le *SIP* > dans la mesure où il correspondent à des exécutables dotés de "privilèges" (des attributs fixés qui confèrent à leurs processus exécutifs un "_passe-droit_" à l'égard du *SIP*. Il en va ainsi pour l'exécutable récent *trimforce* qui permet d'activer le *TRIM* sur des SSD de tierce-partie en copiant dans le répertoire des *Extensions* de la *Bibliothèque du Système* une extension tenue en réserve > alors même que cette *Bibliothèque* est en principe verrouillée par le *SIP* contre toute modification. Il en va ainsi de logiciels de tierce-partie dont les développeurs ont obtenu d'Apple un tel passe-droit si disputé. Il en va ainsi du logiciel des _Préférences Système_ dans son action sur la *NVRAM*.

--------------------

Si tu m'as suivi dans ce qui n'a que l'apparence d'une complexité verbale > je pense que tu as déjà mentalement tiré la conséquence qui s'impose => si tu veux pouvoir bénéficier comme dans « _Le Bon Vieux Temps_ » des bénéfices de l'instruction *efi-next-only* en *NVRAM* > tu dois *désactiver* le *SIP* *en permanence* sur ton Mac. Le fait que le *SIP* fasse obstruction à la liberté traditionnelle de l'utilisateur d'instruire personnellement les 2 entrées de la *NVRAM* : *efi-boot-device* & *efi-next-only* => cela me semble un argument suffisant pour discréditer entièrement ce protocole.

Je t'engage donc à *désactiver* le *SIP* par le seul procédé existant --> tu re-démarres les 2 touches *⌘R* tenues pressées ensemble du Gong ! jusqu'à la  (ce qui est le démarrage sur le *Recovery OS*). Une fois affiché le Bureau *Recovery* > avec la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires macOS > va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu _Utilitaires_ > sous-menu «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande)


cette commande appelle l'utilitaire *csrutil* (*c*onfiguration_*s*ecurity_*r*ootless_*util*ity : utilitaire "sans privilèges root" de sécurisation de la configuration du Système) > avec le verbe *disable* (désactiver)

en conséquence > les 6 *flags* du *SIP* en *NVRAM* vont se trouver neutralisés par des valeurs *0*

par suite > les entrées *efi-boot-device* & *efi-next-only* se trouvent libérées en écriture
=> tu n'as plus qu'à *re-démarrer* et à essayer d'utiliser «BOOTCAMP» à partir de ta session dans *macOS*. Si le logiciel ne marche pas > j'ai personnellement réussi à créer une petite application qui active la commande *bless* _ad hoc_ permettant l'instruction en *NVRAM* d'une entrée *efi-next-only* qui détermine le re-démarrage direct sur Windows > avec une valeur volatile (effacement par l'*EFI* après chargement) > ce qui fait que le Mac re-démarre ensuite automatiquement sur *macOS*. Testé avec succès à partir d'une session de «Sierra» > avec re-démarrage sur «Windows-7» installé sur une autre partition (j'ai un Mac ancien de 2011).


----------



## Arthur75 (2 Mai 2017)

@macomaniac,

Ok merci j'essaierai ça !
(pas sur le mac actuellement, sans doute demain)


----------



## Arthur75 (18 Mai 2017)

@macomaniac 
Désolé pour le retard, ça a fonctionné nickel !!
Merci
Mais de fait je veut utiliser bootcamp surtout pour Rhino3f avec Orca3d, et la je me bat avec un problème de license Nalpeiron hyper chiant, apparemment ça a aidé un peu, mais ça ne marche toujours pas ...
(en échange avec le support Orca "d)


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2017)

Pas de quoi.

Si tu as pu survivre à mon _laïus_ > tu devrais pouvoir surmonter tes autres problèmes-


----------



## Locke (18 Mai 2017)

Arthur75 a dit:


> pour Rhino3f


Ce n'est pas plutôt Rhino 3D, il me semble bien que oui. Il existe bien une version Mac, vu que je l'utilise. Mais comme Orca3D a besoin de Rhino 3D, passage obligé par Boot Camp puisque sur le site officiel il est bien précisé que ça ne marchera pas dans une machine virtuelle.


----------



## duall (20 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un MacBook Pro avec OS Sierra 10.12. Je suis musicien et je souhaite installer windows 8.1. J'ai lancé bootcamp et effectué la partition. Tout se passait bien et j'ai un message qui s'est affiché lorsque j'ai cliqué sur "mise à niveau". Bref, j'ai quitté l'installation de windows et suis revenu sur OSX. Le problème c'est que maintenant je ne sais pas comment relancer l'installation de windows sur ma partition déjà créée....Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2017)

Bonjour *duall
*
Comme personne n'a réagi a ton message > je viens te faire un bout de conversation.



duall a dit:


> J'ai lancé bootcamp et effectué la partition...
> ... j'ai un message qui s'est affiché lorsque j'ai cliqué sur "mise à niveau".



Je trouve ces deux déclarations plutôt paradoxales. Car si l'«Assistant BootCamp» a créé une partition *BOOTCAMP* > c'est qu'aucun OS Windows n'était déjà installé : il s'agissait donc d'une installation neuve de l'OS W-8 --> comment alors parler de "mise-à-niveau", dont le sens est : passage d'une version d'OS antérieure à une version ultérieure ? - ce qui laisserait supposer un OS Windows-7 pré-installé > qu'il se serrait agi de promouvoir à la version W-8...


Est-ce que tu confirmes qu'aucun OS Windows n'était déjà installé sur une partition *BOOTCAMP* pré-existante ?

La source d'installation de W-8 est-elle un DVD ou un fichier ISO ?

Enfin : quel est l'année de sortie de ton Mac (tu en trouveras la référence à : _Menu_  > _À propos de ce Mac_) ?


----------



## baron (2 Octobre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je t'engage donc à *désactiver* le *SIP* par le seul procédé existant --> tu re-démarres les 2 touches *⌘R* tenues pressées ensemble du Gong ! jusqu'à la  (ce qui est le démarrage sur le *Recovery OS*). Une fois affiché le Bureau *Recovery* > avec la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires macOS > va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu _Utilitaires_ > sous-menu «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande :
> 
> ```
> csrutil disable
> ...


Comme confirmé par notre ami macomaniac , il faut bien lire BootChamp dans la dernière ligne ci-dessus.


----------

